# Beautiful Mondoci Racer - Rare!  Just needs a tune-up! American Pickers Verified!!



## bikemonkey (Sep 15, 2018)

Under a flood/tornado watch so scouring Craig's List. Found this beauty and had to share. That is the rare Mondoci Phoenix chainring easily confused with the common Raleigh Heron model.


----------



## dweenk (Sep 17, 2018)

I wonder how many years it has been submerged in Lake Conestee.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Looks like the lake's village idiot is on the internet!


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2018)

WOW ! Best of CL right there.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 18, 2018)

how do you come up with a price like that? $2476 or is it $24.76


----------



## Mr.RED (Sep 18, 2018)

that bike is a p.o.s


----------

